# Choices.....



## Furryanimal (Apr 22, 2020)

*If you could have free, unlimited service for five years from an extremely good cook, chauffeur, or masseuse, which would you choose? *


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

chauffeur


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Apr 22, 2020)

Cook


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 22, 2020)

Is there a cash alternative?


----------



## jujube (Apr 22, 2020)

Ooh, boy, that's a hard choice. 

I don't have a great love of cooking, so the idea of my own cook is delightful. 

On the other hand, letting someone else deal with the idiots out on the roads looks good, too.

I think the masseuse will have to win out.  If I can have a couple of massages per day, I might be able to deal with the other two annoyances.

Are you absolutely sure I can't have all three?


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 22, 2020)

masseuse


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 22, 2020)

cook

I would be willing to do the cooking if I could have someone to handle the cleaning and household chores.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 22, 2020)

I hate driving, so I have always said "If I was rich, I'd hire a chauffeur.  But now, I also could use a masseuse for my aching joints...  and I like to eat but am horribly out of practice with cooking, since I lived on microwave meals for a decade...  NOPE - I want it all!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 22, 2020)

I have no problem getting food to my eager mouth. It's a problem keeping food away from me. I have a spinal condition right down to my "horse hair" junction. I'm on opiods, so I wouldn't appreciate a massage. I can drive, but sending Jeeves into the store to get stuff sounds like a bit of heaven.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 22, 2020)

Masseuse, without question.


----------



## Lee (Apr 22, 2020)

Easy choice for me, I have a driver's license but do not drive so going for the chauffeur.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 22, 2020)

Cook.


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 22, 2020)

*Chauffeur*


----------



## Pecos (Apr 22, 2020)

Cook.
My wife is a wonderful cook, but if I my choice would give her more time to kick back, then I am all for it.

For what it is worth, and you may have noticed, I have a very high opinion of my lady.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 22, 2020)

Chauffeur   ..  oh, the places we would go!  ....


----------



## peppermint (Apr 22, 2020)

NO!!!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 22, 2020)

Hmm, I value my privacy so a driver because I don’t have to have him/her in the house.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 22, 2020)

*With all the pain I have I would pick a masseuse.*


----------



## win231 (Apr 22, 2020)

I hate cooking, but......what does the masseuse look like?


----------



## AprilSun (Apr 22, 2020)

Chauffeur


----------



## Sunny (Apr 22, 2020)

Chauffeur


----------



## Keesha (Apr 22, 2020)

None!


----------



## Gaer (Apr 22, 2020)

I've never had a massage!  But I would choose a driver, chauffeur,without question!  I'd go EVERYWHERE!  I'd have him drive me to the ends of the Earth!  That would be fun!  interesting thread, by the way!


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 22, 2020)

Masseuse.

I like to cook and I like to drive.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 22, 2020)

win231 said:


> I hate cooking, but......what does the masseuse look like?


Since he shaved his beard, Boris isn't half bad


----------



## Manatee (Apr 22, 2020)

Someone to come in and clean our condo.


----------



## IrisSenior (Apr 22, 2020)

Masseuse, I like to cook my own meals and I like driving.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Apr 22, 2020)

Well, Dave is a gifted amateur chef, and he does all the driving, so I guess I'll take the massage!.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2020)

Well I dunno really..hard decision..I can cook well, although I hate the drudgery of it , and I'm an excellent driver, but the roads seem to be more and more full, and driving isn't pleasurable.. and a masseuse for 5 years sounds brilliant if they could sort out my dodgy back and knee... sooo... I dunno...

I'd rather have a cleaner...

...ok outta those 3 choices I'll take the masseuse  but if they can't help my aching back then I'll go for 5 years of someone else cooking... (and washing up)


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 22, 2020)

*masseuse*


----------



## MickaC (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm with jujube.....I really think i want all three......Sorry......I can be difficult.


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 22, 2020)

I'd choose a chauffeur who would give massages and I'd happily buy dinner.


----------



## Pecos (Apr 22, 2020)

Gaer said:


> I've never had a massage!  But I would choose a driver, chauffeur,without question!  I'd go EVERYWHERE!  I'd have him drive me to the ends of the Earth!  That would be fun!  interesting thread, by the way!


Once you get a good one, you will realize that you have been seriously deprived.
My wife and I get one every month and really enjoy them.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 22, 2020)

Would Luuuuv someone to cook for me.....when staying at my son's in the summer, my DIL cooked a different ethnic dish for dinner every nite, except Friday.....it was always Pizza Friday, when she made a fabulous white pizza with three different cheeses on it drizzled with honey.....might sound yucky but it was to die for .... always our choice of two other different varieties too, yummm....


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 30, 2020)

I would choose the Cook every time
I have been cooking for 60 years now....you would think I would be done by now wouldn't you ☺


----------



## Rosemarie (May 1, 2020)

Chauffeur, as I don't drive


----------



## mike4lorie (May 1, 2020)

Furryanimal said:


> *If you could have free, unlimited service for five years from an extremely good cook, chauffeur, or masseuse, which would you choose? *



Probably the masseuse, love to drive... and Lorie is a wonderful cook!


----------



## Citygirl (May 1, 2020)

*I'd take the cook, no question !*


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> I would choose the Cook every time
> I have been cooking for 60 years now....you would think I would be done by now wouldn't you ☺


Much the  Same as all of us really...  I said the same to my husband just the other day about the cleaning ... not 60 years for me but 50 years plus ...fed up with it now!!


----------

